
This technology could fundamentally change our relationship to electricity - Heliosmaster
https://www.vox.com/energy-and-environment/2018/6/5/17373314/electricity-technology-efficiency-software-waste-3dfs
======
eximius
Terrible title, but the technology _sounds_ interesting.

tl;dr - transmission over the wire and at various junctures is more lossy than
we thought, they have a process to monitor and adjust it to be less lossy.

